# 2016 Crux



## tyrich88

Just wondering if anyone knows what all changes will be made to the 2016 Crux and if there are any new models out yet. 

Saw this pop up on instagram this morning.


----------



## [email protected]

Spotted: Specialized Crux with thru-axles - VeloNews.com


----------



## steelisreal2

*2016 Specialized Crux Elite X1 Carbon*










2016 Specialized Crux Elite X1 Carbon
SRAM Rival 1 Gruppo with Thru Axles


----------



## tyrich88

Sweet! 
That color way is awesome too!


----------



## aaronpass

Any more pics of the other models?


----------



## NealH

Yes, it looks nice. A modern and tasteful paint job.


----------



## WRM4865

seen all the non S-Works models online at the local dealer all seem to have thru-axles and the graphics/colors seem to be a little subdued from the previous years.

the dealer camp is next week in California we will soon see all the new goodies shortly after that.


----------



## smoothie7

I'm anxious to see the full line up


----------



## tyrich88

my fingers are still crossed for a smartweld crux or crave SL


----------



## vertr

tyrich88 said:


> my fingers are still crossed for a smartweld crux or crave SL


I don't think smartweld is happening: https://www.bikeexchange.com.au/a/c...zed/vic/richmond/2016-crux-sport-e5/102712987


----------



## tyrich88

So I went up to the shop i race for yesterday after work and looked at all the 2016 early releases. The crux didn't show a smartweld, but it also didn't show any Sworks models yet either, so there could be more coming, probably not much though. But what i did see is that there are some sweet builds coming for the new model year. LOTS of 1X drivetrains and some KILLER paint jobs.


----------



## WRM4865

bam!

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Adim_X

I wonder why there aren't any SWORKS model. Can't decide if I love or hate the green pro frame. Either way...it's what I'm riding this season.


----------



## WRM4865

Adim_X said:


> I wonder why there aren't any SWORKS model.


as in the past the non-s-works stuff comes out first for CX so the dealers can get their orders in this summer the s-works crux's will follow shortly


----------



## tyrich88

i'm REALLY digging all the 1x options this year. That polished aluminum frame looks pretty slick too. I like the new graphics too.


----------



## combfilter

Since they are now using TA's has the rear spacing moved from 135 to 142? Also what size are these TA's? Very curious. I am guessing specialized will be doing some sort of proprietary sizing on the TA's forcing you to buy rovals or something dumb if you just want the frameset. Please post up if you have this info.


----------



## WRM4865

combfilter said:


> Since they are now using TA's has the rear spacing moved from 135 to 142? Also what size are these TA's? Very curious. I am guessing specialized will be doing some sort of proprietary sizing on the TA's forcing you to buy rovals or something dumb if you just want the frameset. Please post up if you have this info.


I do believe that most modern "disc" road/cx wheelsets come with interchangeable axle end caps for QR & TA's the standards have been around for a while now Front: 12x100mm QR & 15x100mm TA Rear: 12x135mm QR & 12x142mm TA

I'm sure this will not be an issue as Stans-no-tubes wheelsets have been interchangeable for years from MTB's and I do believe Zipp wheels and of course Rovals are interchangeable so quit stressing about nothing.


----------



## tyrich88

I think he's more referring to specialized's proprietary disc wheels for the new tarmac. 
But still with the crux most mountain bike wheels will fit or disc road wheels.


----------



## WRM4865

Adim_X said:


> I wonder why there aren't any SWORKS model.


Bam!

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Steenerk

WRM4865 said:


> bam!
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


So, what's the username and password?


----------



## nexuspolaris

Hi! I wanto to ask You, for a general use (cyclocross race and general issue) wich Crux is good, 2015 with quick release and TRP hybrid brakes or 2016 with through axle and Sram hydraulic brakes?

Thanks.


----------



## WRM4865

Just going to have to wait for it to get posted on the main website now. 
They're requiring a dealer log in now.


----------



## peabody

Pretty disappointed they left the braze on piece riveted to the frame...looks bad when using force 1 which I am. Also I was expecting cable covers like the mtbs where you can
bolt different covers on to hide the hole in the frame if not using a front derailleur...really
this is the same bike as last year just added thru axles.


----------



## combfilter

*Stupid proprietary SCS crap*



tyrich88 said:


> I think he's more referring to specialized's proprietary disc wheels for the new tarmac.
> But still with the crux most mountain bike wheels will fit or disc road wheels.


Yes I was, and I called and talked to my specialized rep and the news is worse than I thought. The hub spacing is going to be their own stupid proprietary deal (just as I had thought). with the 135x10 SCS (aka Short Chain Stay) aka 135x10 TA You can read more about it here.
http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000040845.pdf

The really bad thing is that with previous years specialized would sell you a different hanger so you could actually use other wheels other than rovals. Now they are not doing that any more so you can use rovals, or rovals.. Or rovals. So unless a 3rd party deal like wheels mfg makes something you are stuck with their wheels. 

So my main question is...WHY WOULD YOU EVEN SELL A FRAMESET AT THAT POINT? Typically if you are buying a frameset you want to build up your own bike with your own group/wheels. Hey, Here buy this crux frameset... can i use my old zipps? Nope, can I use these stans with converter...nope.. Can I use my mtb wheels...nope.. Oh but here you go joe customer. You can buy the frameset and then buy our rovals. What's the point of offering a frameset if you must use their wheels too?

Are there converters already out there that I don't know about? What hub would end up working with these if they are no longer going to sell the drop outs?


----------



## aaronpass

It gets even worse then that. They are using 12x100mm front axles. SOOOO even if you own current Roval wheels (which I do) you can't use them. Pretty pissed about this. Why not just use 15mm like everyone else??? Dumb.


----------



## Adim_X

Totally frustrated by this decision..I just sold my 2015 Van Dessel FTB frame hoping to use my wheels and group...now my wheels are worthless. Would of been easier just to sell whole bike.


----------



## vertr

Adim_X said:


> Totally frustrated by this decision..I just sold my 2015 Van Dessel FTB frame hoping to use my wheels and group...now my wheels are worthless. Would of been easier just to sell whole bike.


The Niner BSB is on Competitive Cyclist for less than $1400 in all sizes and colors right now. It's a good alternative (as a current Crux owner.)


----------



## Adim_X

The problem is I am now going to ride for a specialized shop. Granted I get a discount, but it's not huge and I hadn't planned on wheelset also. It's more a bro deal than super awesome team deal.


----------



## aaronpass

Just spoke to Specialized yesterday and they will be manufacturing endcaps for Roval wheels for the new axle standards. Not sure if Roval endcaps work with DT Swiss hubs, as I know the internals are the same. Maybe someone else knows if this is true. But luckily I can use my older Roval wheels now.


----------



## combfilter

aaronpass said:


> Just spoke to Specialized yesterday and they will be manufacturing endcaps for Roval wheels for the new axle standards. Not sure if Roval endcaps work with DT Swiss hubs, as I know the internals are the same. Maybe someone else knows if this is true. But luckily I can use my older Roval wheels now.


Don't hold your breath though. This same issue is screwing with people that have the diverge. Just cannot understand why they wouldn't go to 142. They can keep the chainstay short and still have a 142. Lots of other companies seem to be able to do it. Santacruz, niner, focus, felt. Guess all my waiting for them to go to TA 's is a waste. 

I am still trying to understand why specialized would offer a frameset for sale when that frameset is useless unless you have new rovals. No other hub will work with it.


----------



## vertr

combfilter said:


> Don't hold your breath though. This same issue is screwing with people that have the diverge. Just cannot understand why they wouldn't go to 142. They can keep the chainstay short and still have a 142. Lots of other companies seem to be able to do it. Santacruz, niner, focus, felt. Guess all my waiting for them to go to TA 's is a waste.
> 
> I am still trying to understand why specialized would offer a frameset for sale when that frameset is useless unless you have new rovals. No other hub will work with it.


Because apparently the industry is moving this way for front CX axles: SOC15: Chris King adds thru-axle rear road hubs & singlespeed hubs

I agree that this is way premature though. 15mm would have been just fine.


----------



## combfilter

vertr said:


> Because apparently the industry is moving this way for front CX axles: SOC15: Chris King adds thru-axle rear road hubs & singlespeed hubs
> 
> I agree that this is way premature though. 15mm would have been just fine.


We are talking about rear hub spacing, not front.


----------



## vertr

combfilter said:


> We are talking about rear hub spacing, not front.


The front is equally relevant. At least 135 t/a wheels are available. Find me a 12mm front axle cross wheel right now. You can't.

I was specifically referring to this: "I am still trying to understand why specialized would offer a frameset for sale when that frameset is useless unless you have new rovals. No other hub will work with it."


----------



## nexuspolaris

*Help me to choose Crux 2015 or 2016*

Hi! I wanto to ask You, for a general use (cyclocross race and general issue) wich Crux is good, 2015 with quick release and TRP hybrid brakes or 2016 with through axle and Sram hydraulic brakes?

Thanks.

Up

with new standards for the wheels should buy Crux Expert 2015 or 2016?


----------



## Adim_X

Never used the hybrid brakes. If you are buying a whole bike there is no reason not to buy a 2016 with thru axles.

The thru axle issue arises when you want to use your current wheels or just buy a frame. There is not really any after market wheels that fit these frames right now.


----------



## nexuspolaris

Adim_X said:


> Never used the hybrid brakes. If you are buying a whole bike there is no reason not to buy a 2016 with thru axles.
> 
> The thru axle issue arises when you want to use your current wheels or just buy a frame. There is not really any after market wheels that fit these frames right now.



then, would you tell me to buy the bike in 2016? overall the Crux 2016 is higher than the model 2015?


----------



## aaronpass

Well I ordered my 2016 Crux Pro Race this weekend. Should be here mid August. Just couldn't justify spending about the same amount on a 2015. I called DT Swiss and they said they will be making 12x100mm end caps and should be ready in a few months. I honestly prefer Roval wheels though. Hard to beat a lifetime warranty.


----------



## nexuspolaris

aaronpass said:


> Well I ordered my 2016 Crux Pro Race this weekend. Should be here mid August. Just couldn't justify spending about the same amount on a 2015. I called DT Swiss and they said they will be making 12x100mm end caps and should be ready in a few months. I honestly prefer Roval wheels though. Hard to beat a lifetime warranty.


excellent model you choose: the Pro

Specialized Bicycle Components

, has a double crown and is mounted is Shimano. Italy will only be available in the Elite model X1

Specialized Bicycle Components

, it is worth buying?
the model 2015 it would pay € 1,600 while the model 2015 it would pay € 2,100. I could save € 500 by buying the 2015 model or I should spend more to buy the model 2016?

Excuse me for not right English form .


----------



## Adim_X

aaronpass said:


> Well I ordered my 2016 Crux Pro Race this weekend. Should be here mid August. Just couldn't justify spending about the same amount on a 2015. I called DT Swiss and they said they will be making 12x100mm end caps and should be ready in a few months. I honestly prefer Roval wheels though. Hard to beat a lifetime warranty.


Are the bikes live to order? I was at my shop yesterday and they weren't live in systemy yet.


----------



## aaronpass

Some can


----------



## AMessy

I'm considering the Crux Elite X1 carbon and have the same concern as many regarding the SCS standard. Tubulars are a must but I'd need to be able to lace my own as the only Roval tubulars available are carbon and pricier than I want to run for cross wheels. 

Is the standard hanger actually available so that I can use standard 12x135 thru axle hubs in the rear? I'm not concerned with chainline as i'll scrap the stock wheels and only run non-SCS wheel sets. 

I know there has to be a work around and I'm willing to accept that as long as it doesn't turn into a science project.


----------



## vertr

AMessy said:


> I'm considering the Crux Elite X1 carbon and have the same concern as many regarding the SCS standard. Tubulars are a must but I'd need to be able to lace my own as the only Roval tubulars available are carbon and pricier than I want to run for cross wheels.
> 
> Is the standard hanger actually available so that I can use standard 12x135 thru axle hubs in the rear? I'm not concerned with chainline as i'll scrap the stock wheels and only run non-SCS wheel sets.
> 
> I know there has to be a work around and I'm willing to accept that as long as it doesn't turn into a science project.


You can use the front-wheel as its just standard and you'll need the currently obscure 12x100 axle standard. I've been told Specialized will have non-SCS hangers available for the new Crux.


----------



## tyrich88

Did they have this SCS standard on the disc wheels last year as well(MY2015)?

I know i remember seeing a hack where the mtb roval carbon discs would fit onto the crux frames, but didn't know if they were SCS or not. (And what the crap that even means or what purpose it serves)


----------



## peabody

last yr the disc weren't thru axles....so just 135 spacing.


----------



## nexuspolaris

Hi to all, I was buyed Crux Elite model 2015. For price and for use that for me is better how 2015 version is mounted with double and others differences with Crux Elite 2016. Thanks to all for this thread.


----------



## SNS1938

aaronpass said:


> Well... I called DT Swiss and they said they will be making 12x100mm end caps and should be ready in a few months...


Can you please elaborate on this a little? There is a DT qr front hub 6 bolt and a spline rotor version, these dont' currently convert to 15mm thru axle unless you go aftermarket and put bearings in with bigger ID. Will these ones now be 100x12 TA convertible? If so, I wish I'd not just sold my one.

There are also the 15mm TA ones from DT, which can be converted down to QR. This is what I got to replace my QR one. Will this one be able to convert to 12mm TA?

Lastly, any word on converting a rear DT240?

Sorry, I know I could ask DT, but I thought asking here would at least make the answers searchable for others in the same boat.


----------



## tyrich88

Has anyone ridden the crux as a road bike? I'm wondering how it would do in comparison with a tarmac or allez smartweld. 
Been wanting a higher end crux, if I use it as a road bike it's more justified in my book, as we don't have a whole lot of cross races around here.


----------



## aaronpass

SNS1938 said:


> Can you please elaborate on this a little? There is a DT qr front hub 6 bolt and a spline rotor version, these dont' currently convert to 15mm thru axle unless you go aftermarket and put bearings in with bigger ID. Will these ones now be 100x12 TA convertible? If so, I wish I'd not just sold my one.
> 
> There are also the 15mm TA ones from DT, which can be converted down to QR. This is what I got to replace my QR one. Will this one be able to convert to 12mm TA?
> 
> Lastly, any word on converting a rear DT240?
> 
> Sorry, I know I could ask DT, but I thought asking here would at least make the answers searchable for others in the same boat.


I am not an employee at DT Swiss so I cannot answer all of these questions. Call them if you need the info.


----------



## robt57

tyrich88 said:


> Has anyone ridden the crux as a road bike? I'm wondering how it would do in comparison with a tarmac or allez smartweld.
> Been wanting a higher end crux, if I use it as a road bike it's more justified in my book, as we don't have a whole lot of cross races around here.


No, a crux near my size just not a good fit for me. But until recently I had Giant TCX and it made for a fine road bike IMO. I trade the TCX to a friend 4" taller than I, it fit him better. I got a steel custom made that replaces it. It was an excellent climber and fine for aggressive riding on road. 

My real complaint was for aggressive riding having the canti brakes tweaked properly for on of off road was two different directions. So my main comments would be evaluate your braking needs if you go CX for road use if not a disc bike. 

Even with the stradles on the Canti TCX advantaged for power, I got into a situation once or twice on aggressive group road rides that I wish I had better braking for my 215 lb Ars.
And adjusted for that they tended to lock up too easily on soft surfaces. As I used the bike for road and fairly extreme off road. Salmon kool stop pads mandatory. 

I would assume you would be talking disc Crux. Actually IMO a good geom for aggressive ride posture, no surprise. it is a race bike after all


----------



## AMessy

I picked up my CruX Elite X1 from the dealer tonight. Bike looks amazing, very impressed so far but time will tell after I get some ride Time. Currently transplanting my Force CX1 rear Derailleur and Crank/Chainring over. 

I spoke with DT Swiss (am planning to build up race wheels using their hubs) and they told me that Article No. HWGXXX00S6885S will be available in September. These are the 100/12mm conversion kit end caps I will need for the CruX front Thru axle. 

I am still a little baffled at the rear. The deaer has offered to look into it as well. There only appears to be about 2mm of clearance between the outer plate of the chain and the hanger when the chain is on the 11T cog. I take this to mean that If I were to use a non SCS 135/12mm thru axle Hub the cassette lockring would contact the hanger. I was a little supprised because the info I found online seems to indicate that the SCS hanger has a pronounced offset to it. The hanger on my bike does not seem to have such an offset. 

The hubs are clearly marked as being SCS. 

I'm at the point where I would even buy SCS hubs if they were available separate from specialized, but it doesn't seem to be so. 

Picture below indicates what I am working with.


----------



## hayai_240

AMessy said:


> I picked up my CruX Elite X1 from the dealer tonight. Bike looks amazing, very impressed so far but time will tell after I get some ride Time. Currently transplanting my Force CX1 rear Derailleur and Crank/Chainring over.
> 
> I spoke with DT Swiss (am planning to build up race wheels using their hubs) and they told me that Article No. HWGXXX00S6885S will be available in September. These are the 100/12mm conversion kit end caps I will need for the CruX front Thru axle.
> 
> I am still a little baffled at the rear. The deaer has offered to look into it as well. There only appears to be about 2mm of clearance between the outer plate of the chain and the hanger when the chain is on the 11T cog. I take this to mean that If I were to use a non SCS 135/12mm thru axle Hub the cassette lockring would contact the hanger. I was a little supprised because the info I found online seems to indicate that the SCS hanger has a pronounced offset to it. The hanger on my bike does not seem to have such an offset.
> 
> The hubs are clearly marked as being SCS.
> 
> I'm at the point where I would even buy SCS hubs if they were available separate from specialized, but it doesn't seem to be so.
> 
> Picture below indicates what I am working with.
> 
> View attachment 308323



Did you double check that your hanger had SCS engraved on it? 

I'm confused, does the drivetrain work right now when you are in the 11T? Does the chain rub the hanger with 2mm clearance?

If you use a non SCS 135/12mm thru axle wheel of course it'll rub the hanger because it has a SCS hanger on it. You will need to swap the hanger to the non-SCS hanger to work with non-SCS wheels.


----------



## AMessy

hayai_240 said:


> Did you double check that your hanger had SCS engraved on it?
> 
> I'm confused, does the drivetrain work right now when you are in the 11T? Does the chain rub the hanger with 2mm clearance?
> 
> If you use a non SCS 135/12mm thru axle wheel of course it'll rub the hanger because it has a SCS hanger on it. You will need to swap the hanger to the non-SCS hanger to work with non-SCS wheels.


The drivetrain works fine as is. There as been lots of confusion regarding whether or not 135 x 12mm through axle hubs could be used to build alternate wheelsets, with or without different hangers. 

I came across a thread in the Specialized Master-Link forums this morning where the representative states that no alternative hangers are available for the 2016 CruX and that SCS hubs must be used. I guess that answers mine, and many others questions. Now I just need to figure out how to get some more SCS hubs. 

To answer your other question, the hanger which came with my bike is not marked "SCS". I even took it off to look on the side facing the frame. It has no markings at all. This would seem to follow what Specialized says that there are no alternative hanger options or you would think they would be marked somehow like the Divenge ones are.


----------



## aaronpass

Got my Crux Pro Race last week and it looks nice and is pretty light. Unfortunately, I don't have much more info right now, as I had to ship it off to a painter right away because I can't stand the green color. Should have it back in a couple weeks to test it out.


----------



## aaronpass

A picture of the frame all finished. Just waiting for it to arrive and then I'll get it all built up with Di2.


----------



## tyrich88

aaronpass said:


> A picture of the frame all finished. Just waiting for it to arrive and then I'll get it all built up with Di2.


That looks awesome! 
If you don't mind me asking, what does a paint job like this one run?


----------



## aaronpass

tyrich88 said:


> That looks awesome!
> If you don't mind me asking, what does a paint job like this one run?


$550 and retained Specialized warranty.


----------



## TricrossRich

aaronpass said:


> $550 and retained Specialized warranty.


ahhh.. painted by "notenoughswedes" LOL The Murdercrux... although I like Cruxecutioner better.


----------



## NealH

Very nice looking Crux frame. The Di2 will work superbly on it.


----------



## crux fun

Hi, I have a problem with my new Crux Elite X1.
I left three days with her, and when I squeezed the front brake - sound " clink clink " . I thought it was the disc, but no. The spokes flex while rubbing on the brake caliper. 

I have not changed anything , the wheels are Axis 4.0 SCS disc and the brake Sram Rival 4.0

Anyone else has happened ?
(Sorry for my english)


----------



## Adim_X

It is very hard to diagnose with your description. Sounds like your wheel could use a truing/retensioning. If it's new, take it to your dealer.


----------



## crux fun

Adim_X said:


> It is very hard to diagnose with your description. Sounds like your wheel could use a truing/retensioning. If it's new, take it to your dealer.


At Specialized 've been told that the tension is correct.
I have sent the bike for analysis all .
But in a Spanish forum I read an identical case.
Now I am waiting to tell me something of Specialized.


----------



## Adim_X

Can you record and post a video of what you are experiencing?


----------



## AMessy

My front wheel had the same issue. I noticed it felt flexy while riding and then realized I could noticeably see the wheel flex when I held the front brake and pushed down on the bars. There was a scrape on the inside of the front caliper. I checked the wheel out and found that some of my front NDS spokes had come out of tension and 3 of them were flexing enough to contact the caliper. To remedy I de-tensioned the entire wheel and brought it back up evenly. It seems fine now and is stiffer than before. Both wheels had a shoddy build from the factory. I'm not sure 24 hole disc wheels using a mix of radial lacing were a good idea for a stock wheel on a cross bike. 

I've since moved on after getting the next development adapters to run aftermarket wheels.


----------



## hayai_240

How have those adaptors been working? They only work on their own wheelsets correct? I believe you have to use their custom milled cassette also.


----------



## AMessy

So far, so good but don't have a ton of time in on them yet. You can get the kit to work on any wheel built with a DT 350 (or 240) hub, so it's applican is limited. And yes, a custom milled Ultegra cassette is part of the kit. 

I'm still hoping for some manufacturer to step up with an aftermarket SCS hub, until then this fills the gap. 

Especially with the stock wheels being built so poorly.


----------



## crux fun

finally, Specialized re-tensioning the spokes and now no longer touches me with the brake caliper</pre>


----------



## ti473

just curious to see if anyone has a weight on the '16 crux pro yet...


----------



## ti473

Just curious to know if someone has a weight on the Crux Pro...


----------



## Adim_X

18.3 lbs...

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...ews/reviewed-specialized-crux-pro-race_383668


----------



## westje

I have been trying to find aftermarket wheel for my 2016 Crux and have been very frustrated by the limited options. There is a small company that I found in this article:

Pro Bike Profile: Erin Faccone's 2016 Specialized Crux with Compatible Next Wheels - Cyclocross Magazine - Cyclocross News, Races, Bikes, Photos, Videos

They have designed an adapter for DT Swiss hubs that you can have them install on wheels you buy from them or you can buy the adapter to build your own wheels. They have a race team who has been testing them with good results. I get mine today. I want to be able to run the SCS as it was designed and be able to switch wheels without changing the derailleur hanger. Hopefully these wheels will allow me to do that.
NEXT Cycling


----------



## Adim_X

My concern with the Next solution is that they modifying an Ultegra cassette. What happens when you need a new cassette or want different gearing? 

I bought my frame through LBS team deal..little did I know what a mess the wheels were going to become. Specialized has absolutely dropped the ball on this. If you bought a frame only..your wheel options available today for legitimate SCS are $2200 Rovals. Forget that noise. 

In order to get my current wheels to fit. For the front, I ordered 9mm thru axle front adapters and bored them out to 12. 

For the rear, I ground down the inside of my derailleur hanger to make it flush across the face. I then shimmed out my derailleur 1mm to help chain alignment. I also had to put shims inside my hub to spread the rear end of the bike 2-3mm to keep the cassette from grinding away on the hanger.. Its a god dang abomination. 

I am betting I could get a 12x142 wheel in there..if I were to modify the end caps a little bit and then redish wheel. I am considering attempting this on some cheap chinese tubulars. However I still would not have 12mm end caps for front wheel. I need some type of 1.5mm thick round bushing to use inside 15mm end caps. 

IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO BUY A 2016 CRUX...BUY THE WHOLE BIKE... THERE ARE NO SPARE SCS WHEELS UNTIL NOVEMBER.


----------



## AMessy

Just this week Rolf Prima indicated they can built a wheelset compatible with the new Crux and SCS thru axles. One of their sponsored riders had photos of this Crux Pro outfitted with their wheels on Twitter. 

Their FAQ page on their website indicates how they achieve SCS comparability with Q/R's but is silent on how they do it with thru axles. 

Im still waiting for a true solution from aftermarket hub manufacturers. Until then the NEXT solution is working well. I would have sucked it up and gone with the Rovals but they are not true cross wheels in my mind. 24 spoke half radial laced wheels have no business on a disc brake cross bike in my opinion. 28 or 32 hole 3 cross is what I look for.


----------



## tyrich88

Adim_X said:


> My concern with the Next solution is that they modifying an Ultegra cassette. What happens when you need a new cassette or want different gearing?
> 
> I bought my frame through LBS team deal..little did I know what a mess the wheels were going to become. Specialized has absolutely dropped the ball on this. If you bought a frame only..your wheel options available today for legitimate SCS are $2200 Rovals. Forget that noise.
> 
> In order to get my current wheels to fit. For the front, I ordered 9mm thru axle front adapters and bored them out to 12.
> 
> For the rear, I ground down the inside of my derailleur hanger to make it flush across the face. I then shimmed out my derailleur 1mm to help chain alignment. I also had to put shims inside my hub to spread the rear end of the bike 2-3mm to keep the cassette from grinding away on the hanger.. Its a god dang abomination.
> 
> I am betting I could get a 12x142 wheel in there..if I were to modify the end caps a little bit and then redish wheel. I am considering attempting this on some cheap chinese tubulars. However I still would not have 12mm end caps for front wheel. I need some type of 1.5mm thick round bushing to use inside 15mm end caps.
> 
> IF YOU ARE LOOKING TO BUY A 2016 CRUX...BUY THE WHOLE BIKE... THERE ARE NO SPARE SCS WHEELS UNTIL NOVEMBER.


You can buy SCS Carbon rovals for cheaper that $2200. The CL wheels which have steel bearings rather than ceramic CLX Wheels are quite a bit cheaper and come in SCS disc configuration.

I know this still isn't the cheapest option, but it was just an FYI.


----------



## TricrossRich

tyrich88 said:


> You can buy SCS Carbon rovals for cheaper that $2200. The CL wheels which have steel bearings rather than ceramic CLX Wheels are quite a bit cheaper and come in SCS disc configuration.
> 
> I know this still isn't the cheapest option, but it was just an FYI.


but... are they actually in stock anywhere? That seems to be the biggest issue people have. The wheels that do fit aren't even available.


----------



## tyrich88

TricrossRich said:


> but... are they actually in stock anywhere? That seems to be the biggest issue people have. The wheels that do fit aren't even available.


They show as available for order straight from the specialized website right now.


----------



## aaronpass

TricrossRich said:


> but... are they actually in stock anywhere? That seems to be the biggest issue people have. The wheels that do fit aren't even available.


I ordered a set of the CL40 SCS wheels last Tuesday and got them in 3 days.


----------



## TricrossRich

aaronpass said:


> I ordered a set of the CL40 SCS wheels last Tuesday and got them in 3 days.


well, I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## Adim_X

I'm still not buying $1800 roval wheels that are narrow width. I have sorted a work around. I can build 3 sets of tubulars for the cost of one roval set. Just kind of silly that i have to machine my own parts. I'm also 6ft1b and 225. 24h wheels are not gonna cut it for me. I don't care if they claim rider weight limit it's 240. Too low spoke count for me personally.


----------



## RCMTB

combfilter said:


> Don't hold your breath though. This same issue is screwing with people that have the diverge. Just cannot understand why they wouldn't go to 142. They can keep the chainstay short and still have a 142. Lots of other companies seem to be able to do it. Santacruz, niner, focus, felt. Guess all my waiting for them to go to TA 's is a waste.
> 
> I am still trying to understand why specialized would offer a frameset for sale when that frameset is useless unless you have new rovals. No other hub will work with it.


It's probably because they didn't want to mess with chain line. I think a 15mm front TA for CX is overkill and with the industry in flux as to axle/hub standards Specialized decided to go their own way and change hubs than affect the frame to accommodate the wider hubs. I read on the Cervelo R3 Disc I think they moved the BB as well as needed a special crank to accommodate the 142 spacing in the rear.


----------



## gandhi

More info on chainline tolerances and Specialized 12x135 mm TA in:
Tech Breakdown: How 135mm Rear Hub Spacing Affects Road Bike Chainline & Shifting
and
2016 Specialized SCS 135mm disc brake thru axle design explanation & development story

I think that the NEXT solution is a possible way for us "early adopters" to go, but $300 for milling the cassette is really high. Especially since DT now has the 12x100 and 12x135 end caps ready. It is probably not that hard to mill the cassette at the local metal work shop in a lathe. As @gravelled did in this thread Specialized Diverge for 2015? - Page 9

There is also a non-SCS TA hanger for the 2016 Crux on its way (will fit the Diverge as well) if you are willing to "risk" the chainline tolerance issue. Specialized will free of charge supply all 2016 Crux owners with that hanger when it comes in November. I will try to get one for my Diverge.

142 mm rear will work on short stays (less than 420 mm) if the BB shell goes from 68 mm to 73 mm (i.e. MTB standard hub shell). Then the bike will get a larger Q-factor that probably is not favoured among road cyclists...

/K



RCMTB said:


> It's probably because they didn't want to mess with chain line. I think a 15mm front TA for CX is overkill and with the industry in flux as to axle/hub standards Specialized decided to go their own way and change hubs than affect the frame to accommodate the wider hubs. I read on the Cervelo R3 Disc I think they moved the BB as well as needed a special crank to accommodate the 142 spacing in the rear.


----------



## RCMTB

Love my Expert X1! And the Axis 4.0's aren't bad in terms of weight and performance vs price, and work great tubeless. $250 is pretty good for a ~1650g wheelset. Planning to get the Roval Control SL SCS disc wheels soon.


----------



## westje

As a follow-up to my earlier post regarding the Next wheels on the 2016 Crux. 

I did one cx race on the Crux with the stock Roval wheels before I got the Next wheels. When bunny-hopping and riding over logs the chain jumped a little on the front chain ring and caused a small skip, but I was able to keep riding.

Now I have the Next wheels with their modifications to work with the Crux. I have raced the Next wheels twice over logs, bunny-hopping, etc with absolutely no skipping, shifting or other problems. The Next wheels have performed better for me than did the Roval wheels.

I am not an early adopter. I generally wait for others to try stuff for awhile before I jump in. But I could not find any other wheels for my Crux, so I went with Next. The wheels, service and communication with Next have been superb. Jerry Chabot, who is the president of Next, emailed me many times to be sure that my shop installed them properly and to be sure they worked. They have.

I highly recommend the Next wheels as an after-market alternative for the 2016 Crux for CX racing.


----------



## namaSSte

LOVE my polished X1...


----------



## RCMTB

So I bought a 2016 Expert X1 and want to swap the 11-32 cassette for an 11-36. The derailleur is a mid-cage so it should work with the 11-36, but will I need a longer chain as well? If so, is it better to get a new chain or just add links? Am going to an 11-36 since I'll be doing some gravel grinders with some steep climbing and 40×36 should help me spin up anything.


----------



## SNS1938

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but Google didn't provide a newer source. 

Saved up some cash and selling some more bike parts to finance a cross bike purchase this summer. I generally find the bikes I can afford, have too cheap wheels, and build my own. To that end i have some hubs ready for a CX build. 

Chris King ISO front and rear with QR and 15mm + 142/12mm axles (can fit SRAM XD drive shell to take 11 speed SRAM cassette)

And 

DTSwiss 240 15mm front and QR or 142x12 rear (can take DT 11 speed freehub). 

I really like my Tarmac, and the Crux ranks high on the wish list. The one thing holding me back is their proprietary hubs. 

QUESTION: can I make either set of my hubs work on the crux? I do have access to a lathe to turn up some adapters if need be. I wish they'd have just stuck with 15 & 142/12 hubs. If not opposed to buying a DT Swiss qr front hub of that converts easier to the 12mm specialized spec. 

maybe I should just sell the hubs too and go for a higher spec Crux that comes with better wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## tyrich88

SNS1938 said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread, but Google didn't provide a newer source.
> 
> Saved up some cash and selling some more bike parts to finance a cross bike purchase this summer. I generally find the bikes I can afford, have too cheap wheels, and build my own. To that end i have some hubs ready for a CX build.
> 
> Chris King ISO front and rear with QR and 15mm + 142/12mm axles (can fit SRAM XD drive shell to take 11 speed SRAM cassette)
> 
> And
> 
> DTSwiss 240 15mm front and QR or 142x12 rear (can take DT 11 speed freehub).
> 
> I really like my Tarmac, and the Crux ranks high on the wish list. The one thing holding me back is their proprietary hubs.
> 
> QUESTION: can I make either set of my hubs work on the crux? I do have access to a lathe to turn up some adapters if need be. I wish they'd have just stuck with 15 & 142/12 hubs. If not opposed to buying a DT Swiss qr front hub of that converts easier to the 12mm specialized spec.
> 
> maybe I should just sell the hubs too and go for a higher spec Crux that comes with better wheels?
> 
> Thanks.


To my knowledge, those hubs will not work with a crux. (I could be wrong though)
From what I have heard, the new Axis wheels coming on the crux bikes are really not too shabby. 
I've been debating between a crux and a Santa Cruz Stigmata for a while though and the Stigmata will use the 142x12 and 15mm set up. Just FYI.


----------



## SNS1938

Thanks. Sorry, I meant that could they be converted to work. On page 3 someone had a DT part number for converting a qr front DT240 to work (I can't find the part on google though), and wasn't sure if there was a rear axle adapter to do the same now. 

Good to know the axis are a good wheel. I'm still nervous about being locked into only being able to buy wheels from specialized. 

Thanks.


----------



## AMessy

SNS1938 said:


> Sorry to bring back an old thread, but Google didn't provide a newer source.
> 
> 
> Chris King ISO front and rear with QR and 15mm + 142/12mm axles (can fit SRAM XD drive shell to take 11 speed SRAM cassette)
> 
> And
> 
> DTSwiss 240 15mm front and QR or 142x12 rear (can take DT 11 speed freehub).
> 
> Thanks.


Specialized has stated that they are providing 2016 Crux owners with an alternative hanger to use standard 12x135mm thru axle hub spacing (Non SCS). I have my dealer working to get me one of these hangers but I have not received it yet, it was stated from specialized that it would be available in December. There was an article on Bike Rumor about it with statements provided directly from Specialized that this hanger was going to be provided.

If you get a new Crux and they provide you with the alternative hanger you can use your DT hubs and your Chris King Rear hub. 

DT Swiss: you will need the 12 x 135mm end caps for your rear DT Swiss 240 hub and the 12 x 100mm thru axle end caps for the front. See Article # HWGXXX00S7000S for the front and depending on what 240 hubs you have the correct end caps are found at the bottom of this page https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessories/End-cap-solution 

Chris King makes a 12x135 axle for the rear ISO hub you have, but only makes the 12x100 thru axle front for the R45 Road Hubs. https://www.chrisking.com/type/hub/

For what its worth, HOPE now has SCS specific hubs available on their website. 

Hopefully this all helps some.


----------



## SNS1938

AMessy said:


> Specialized has stated that they are providing 2016 Crux owners with an alternative hanger to use standard 12x135mm thru axle hub spacing (Non SCS). I have my dealer working to get me one of these hangers but I have not received it yet, it was stated from specialized that it would be available in December. There was an article on Bike Rumor about it with statements provided directly from Specialized that this hanger was going to be provided.
> 
> If you get a new Crux and they provide you with the alternative hanger you can use your DT hubs and your Chris King Rear hub.
> 
> DT Swiss: you will need the 12 x 135mm end caps for your rear DT Swiss 240 hub and the 12 x 100mm thru axle end caps for the front. See Article # HWGXXX00S7000S for the front and depending on what 240 hubs you have the correct end caps are found at the bottom of this page https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessories/End-cap-solution
> 
> Chris King makes a 12x135 axle for the rear ISO hub you have, but only makes the 12x100 thru axle front for the R45 Road Hubs. https://www.chrisking.com/type/hub/
> 
> For what its worth, HOPE now has SCS specific hubs available on their website.
> 
> Hopefully this all helps some.


Gold!!! Thank you, that is exactly what i needed to know. I figured things must have moved along, but couldn't find any concrete info.

Thanks.


----------

